#   ( ) >   >  BC-312

## basilio

,         BC-312, - "-"       ?

----------


## And Chem

.-Main Volum control ( . )-Automatic Volum control ()73!

----------


## basilio

*And Chem*,   !73!

----------


## And Chem

> "" -   main,  manual, , ...


 ,  , "" .73!    :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

...  . :-)

  -   ,        ""  ""  .         ,            .

  ...

----------

> ...   , , ,  ,    ONLINE   ...     ... 
>      ...       ...


 ,       (  -   ).     ,    (    )        .     ... .

----------


## micyaylo



----------


## basilio

-312   :  .,       .  ..  .                   ""     -    . ..             ?

----------


## basilio

**,   ,          ?    -     (  )      -      1N4007 ?

----------


## Georgij

> 


   -   ... :Smile: 


73!

----------

basilio

----------

